# Advice please



## married10yrs (Jan 2, 2011)

My husband recently got a job with the union but I know it's not a long job. I was thinking of quitting my job as they are cutting hours right now. I work at McDonald's and am getting tired of it, but I like the steadiness of it and the flexibility of it too. I want to do some house stuff, like spring cleaning, excess laundry...I want to put my kids in another school where there is an after school daycare I could access so I could get a different better paying full time job. I what do you people think? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

I'd say stay on while you look for another job. I also work shift work as a waitress, and at my restaurant we can choose how many shifts per week to work. Could you cut back on your hours but still keep your job to fall back on in case you need more money? This will give you more time to job hunt, while still giving you an income stream. I'll ask for more shifts when I need the money, but cut back when I'm busy with school or other things. 

Another option would be to pick up working from home. You can nanny, run a daycare, make gift baskets or crafts if you're artistic, or do writing/translating/graphic design.


----------

